# WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität



## Sixxer (3. Oktober 2009)

*WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*

Hallo Leute. Folgendes Problem liegt an:
Nach *jedem* Rechnerstart, win XP Pro SP3, hat meine Wlan Karte eine eingeschränkte oder eben kein Verbindung. Wähle ich aber die Eigenschaften von TCP/IP und bestätige lediglich mit ok, hauts wieder hin. Starte ich den Rechner neu, ist das selbe Problem wieder. Habe auch schon verschiedene USB- Sticks und verschiedene PCI- Karten probiert. Bei allen das gleiche Problem nach dem Rechner hochfahren.
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## kenji_91 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*

nenn mal den wlan stick / wlan karte.
die treiber schon mal de- und dann neuinstalliert?


----------



## Sixxer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*

D- Link, WNC usw. Alles mehrfach installiert und deinstalliert.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*

Welche WLan Karte nutzt Du? Netgear? TP-Link? Belkin?
Hast Du nur die WinXP Treiber installiert oder auch diese seltsame Netzwerksoftware, die manchmal dabei ist (gerade bei der von Belkin habe ich immer Probleme).
Mit welchem Gerät willst Du eine Verbindung? Ein DSL-Modem/Router andere PC mit WinXP?


----------



## Sixxer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*

Level 0ne- pci und usb, fritz- usb, hama- pci und usb, 3com und buffalo. Fritz box 7113 und Speedport W920 V. Alle möglichen Konfigurationen durchprobiert. Mit Herstellertreiber + Software und die XP eigene Kacke. Zumal ich denke, das ich im Netzwerk eigentlich kein Blödmann bin. Kann natürlich sein ich stehe total auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*

Hattest Du das WLan schon einmal in Betrieb oder ist es eine Neuinstallation gewesen.
Bei erstem solltest Du die die ursprüngliche Gerätekonfiguration wählen.
Bei zweitem mußt Du schauen, dass beide Geräte WPA2 (wenn Du diese Verschlüsselung benutzt) beherrschen.
Dann schau mal in die Gerätekonfiguration, welcher Verbindungsstandart gewählt ist. Wenn eines mit Adhoc b kommuniziert und eines mit Adhoc G, dann werden sie sich nicht finden.


----------



## Sixxer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*

Alles i.O. wie du es oben beschreibst. Hab auch schon ewig gegooglt. Nix gefunden. Ist auch nicht mein Rechner. Gehört jemanden den ich betreue. Selber hab ich Vista.
War eine Neuinstallation. Ich glaube auch mich zu erinnern das ich das Problem selber hatte zu Zeiten von XP.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*

Also gleiche Verschlüsselung und gleicher Verbindungsstandart, richtig?
Dann bei XP mal den NW-Verbindungsassi ausführen. I-Net über Router wählen und fertigstellen.
Evtl. weitere Verbindungsprotokolle installieren. IPX/SPX und MS TCP/IP Ver6.


----------



## lazy (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*

Kann auch was mit der IP Vergabe sein. Gib dem PC ne feste IP - Netzmaske ist klar - der rest ist dann halt IP des Routers^^


----------



## Wolf78 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WLan eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität*



lazy schrieb:


> Kann auch was mit der IP Vergabe sein. Gib dem PC ne feste IP - Netzmaske ist klar - der rest ist dann halt IP des Routers^^




Genau das ist die Lösung . zbsp : 
IP Rechner : 192.168.2.50

Sub.Netz : 255.255.255.0

 Standartgateway : 192.168.2.2  ( Router IP)

DNS Server :   192.168.2.2  ( Router IP)

Mussen halt nur deine Werte sein ..


----------

